# And another one bites the dust.......



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hands up if you remember this.......


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember Billy Paul very well, had this of 12" single back in the day, He hasn't passed away as well as he?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> He hasn't passed away as well as he?


Yep


----------

